# Pics of my new Chi and Names Please!!



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey everyone.

I'm really excited to announce i'm getting another Chi! I can't bring her home yet but I want to think of a name for her. So far I like Minnie, Scarlet, or Jasmine. My other baby is called Isabelle.

She will technically be Isabelle's niece as her brother from a previous litter is the sire. I've become very good friends with the breeder and I go visit him and the pups all the time. He is great and has beautiful Chi's.

I've included some pics, I hope this works as i've not done it before!! Please let me know your suggestions!! 

Isabelle and her new sis:









My little Hamster:









I look smitten in this pic!:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is DARLING!!! I LOVE the name Scarlet and it seems to go so well with Isabella to me. Isabella is probably just a peanut but looks so big by the new baby!!
Congrats! When can she come home?


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> She is DARLING!!! I LOVE the name Scarlet and it seems to go so well with Isabella to me. Isabella is probably just a peanut but looks so big by the new baby!!
> Congrats! When can she come home?


Not until late next month, how will I ever wait?! I will go see her every week or so as she grows though. Isabelle is 6 month old today and weighs 4.85lbs, the new Hamster weighs 365g at the mo, aww!!

I LOVE Scarlet but the bf doesn't, I may just have to convince him! I convinced him on the second Chi so i'm sure I can manage this lol! 

Ruby reminds me a lot of my Isabelle xxxx


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is a long time. She will be worth the wait but that would be hard! Good that you get to visit her often!
BABY Ruby reminds me of your new girl so since Isabella reminds you of Ruby, you may end up with babies who look alike or similar to each other which would be SOOO cute! This is what she looked like at about 7 or 8 weeks (breeder's pics so I am not exactly sure):

















Good luck getting a name you both like. I just think that she is precious!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

what a lovely little pup; and, Isabelle is such a sweetheart!
I've just been through "the name game" myself. I made of list of names I like
so I would have some to choose from. Well... E.Claire was nowhere on the list! LOL!
But, Evie Claire does seem to fit my little one. It's fun to see what they finally turn
out to be in personality. Then, the name seems to come naturally. Please keep us
posted and thanks for sharing the great pics!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Aw she is adorable. I would call her Foxybelle (Foxy for short) and it fits to Isabelle as well. I wish I could get another Chi now seeing such a sweet pup.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

She's sooooo cute xx


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She is so cute, I like the name Jasmine, my daughter has kitty named Jasmine.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, such sweet comments! My BF has also just suggested Aimee which I really like! I suppose I have a while to think yet, which is ideal as I can see this taking a long time! xx


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

so cute i bet you cant wait and i like all the names


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm sure the right name will come to you. It took us a long time to name Kali, and our Decster was "Pupster" for two weeks after we brought him home, because we couldn't agree on a name (that was before we haz teh interwebz). She is just beautiful!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

She is so cute! I like the name Scarlet.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks! Aimee has also been put on the table which I really like too! Her grandma (The sire's Dam) was called Amy too! xx


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

She is adorable  picking a name is so hard it took me 3 days to Pick Lolas name she originally was going to be Daisy but it just didnt fit .. try a baby naming sight It might give you ideas  Aimee is a cute name for a cutie


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> She is adorable  picking a name is so hard it took me 3 days to Pick Lolas name she originally was going to be Daisy but it just didnt fit .. try a baby naming sight It might give you ideas  Aimee is a cute name for a cutie


Believe me I think i've read every possible name there is on this planet after a week of none stop name hunting! nameberry.com is a really good site. But you know when no particular name feels quite right? When I heard Isabelle I was like "Yeah that's the name for sure", but this time round it's way more difficult! For the time being she is Hamster lol.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

IF!!! i ever get another chi girl , i love the name amalie, its french like isobel, sort of like aimee


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

I love the name Amelie, that was my first name choice but nobody I know seems to like that name! I love it!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I love Amelie too!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I like the name scarlet quite a lot!
a very cute puppy


----------

